# Surface Skimmer



## Valletta pir (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi. I was planing to buy an ehiem 350 surface skimmer.do I need it for my piranha tank? Or that's a wast of money? Thanks in advanced


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Id highly recommend surface skimmer since P's food is veeeery oily !!!


----------



## Valletta pir (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks. Can you suggest a brand and types of skimmers please


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Honestly , best way would be DIy since you can customize it .. otherwise if i would be lazy i wold be thinking about this..
Ill be upgrading my Ps to 90 gall by summer so dont need surface skimmer for 20gal


----------



## Valletta pir (Jan 18, 2017)

Can you help me by showing me how to build a diy surfice skimmer please?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

search on google , plenty of ideas


----------

